# [gelöst] glibc in gentoo-unstable nicht konfliktfrei

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich installiere gerade unstable neu.

Das Basis-Update scheitert:

```

Total: 330 packages (73 upgrades, 235 new, 6 in new slots, 16 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 1 block

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.580.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                      

    (and 33 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.32.1:0/5.32::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-podlators-4.140.0-r2-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                      

    (and 16 more with the same problem)

virtual/libcrypt:0

  (virtual/libcrypt-2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    =virtual/libcrypt-2 required by (sys-apps/busybox-1.33.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ipv6 static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                 ^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (virtual/libcrypt-1-r1-1:0/1::gentoo, installed) USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    =virtual/libcrypt-1-r1 required by (sys-apps/shadow-4.8.1-r3-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="acl nls pam (split-usr) su xattr -audit -bcrypt -cracklib (-selinux) -skey" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^                 ^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    virtual/libcrypt:0/1= required by (sys-apps/shadow-4.8.1-r3-1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="acl nls pam (split-usr) su xattr -audit -bcrypt -cracklib (-selinux) -skey" ABI_X86="(64)"

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

sys-libs/glibc:2.2

  (sys-libs/glibc-2.33-r2:2.2/2.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="multiarch (multilib) ssp (static-libs) -audit -caps (-cet) -compile-locales (-crypt) -custom-cflags -doc -gd -headers-only -multilib-bootstrap -nscd -profile (-selinux) -static-pie -suid -systemtap -test (-vanilla)" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    sys-libs/glibc[-crypt(+)] required by (sys-libs/libxcrypt-4.4.23-r1:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="(compat) (split-usr) static-libs (system) -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  (sys-libs/glibc-2.33-r1-3:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed) USE="(crypt) multiarch (multilib) ssp (static-libs) -audit -caps (-cet) -compile-locales -custom-cflags -doc -gd -headers-only -multilib-bootstrap -nscd -profile (-selinux) -static-pie -suid -systemtap -test (-vanilla)" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    sys-libs/glibc[crypt(+),static-libs(+)?] required by (virtual/libcrypt-1-r1-1:0/1::gentoo, installed) USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

```

Mein Weg zur Lösung:

2 Pakete voraus installieren:

sys-libs/glibc

sys-libs/libcrypt

Als ich Paket 2 zur Installation eingetragen habe,

taucht plötzlich das Basis-Update auf mit 282 Pakaten

An erster Stelle

sys-lbs/glibc - Reinstallation.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß dieser einfache Schritt das Problem löst.

Inzwischen sind 62 Pakete installiert, es sieht also gut aus.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat Jul 17, 2021 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Nun ist dieses Basis-Update wieder gescheitert.

dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3 endet immer mit Fehlermeldung.

Ich werde aufgefordert

emerge @preserved-rebuild

ausführen,

Es sollen etwas über 100 Pakete reinstalliert werden,

doch sobald es an libxml2 kommt, endet der Prozess.

Ich wollte die build.log hier einbauen, aber die ist zu dick.

```

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12-abi_x86_64.amd64 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12-abi_x86_64.amd64/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/include -I/usr/include/python3.9 -march=native -O2 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python/libxml2-py.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libxml2-py.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12-abi_x86_64.amd64 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12-abi_x86_64.amd64/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/include -I/usr/include/python3.9 -march=native -O2 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python/types.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/types.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python/libxml2-py.c:4:

/usr/include/python3.9/Python.h:44:10: fatal error: crypt.h: No such file or directory

   44 | #include <crypt.h>

      |          ^~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python/libxml.c:15:

/usr/include/python3.9/Python.h:44:10: fatal error: crypt.h: No such file or directory

   44 | #include <crypt.h>

      |          ^~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python/libxml_wrap.h:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12/python/types.c:9:

/usr/include/python3.9/Python.h:44:10: fatal error: crypt.h: No such file or directory

   44 | #include <crypt.h>

      |          ^~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [Makefile:638: libxml2-py.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [Makefile:638: libxml.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** [Makefile:638: types.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12-abi_x86_64.amd64-python3_9/python'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:695: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12-abi_x86_64.amd64-python3_9/python'

make: *** [Makefile:529: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12-abi_x86_64.amd64-python3_9/python'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r3/work/libxml2-2.9.12'

```

Nun weiß ich nicht weiter.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe eben noch einmal

emerge --sync --quiet

eingegeben.

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

bietet auf einmal 268 Pakate zur Installation an,

39 Reinstallierung

71 Upgrades

154 Neu

4 in new slots

Die Reihenfolge ist auch anders als beim ersten Versuch.

Aber scheitert wieder.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt habe ich das Ganze noch einmal von vorne gemacht.

Bei dem Basis-Update sind einige Paket-Konflikte vorhanden, die sich nicht einfach lösen lassen.

Mein neuer Versuch:

emerge --ask sys-libs/glibc virtual/libcrypt ys-libs/libxcrypt dev-lang/perl

Sofort werden 218 Pakate angeboten, inzwischen sind 58 Pakete installiert,

doch libxml ist noch nicht an der Reihe.

Mal sehen, ob es diesmal wieder scheitert oder doch fortschreitet.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Also ich verstehe nun gar nichts mehr.

Heute will ich systemd aktualisieren.

emerge -avuDU @world

Antwort:

```

emerge -avuDU @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-libs/libxcrypt[system(-),static-libs(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

(dependency required by "virtual/libcrypt-2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__" [argument])

```

Das ist alles, was jetzt seit 2 Tagen auftaucht.

Eine Neuinstallation scheitert genau an diesen Punkten.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Guten Morgen zusammen,

heute aktualisiere ich unstable und systemd: neue gentoo-sources.

Folgende Pakete sind angezeigt:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.33-r2:2.2::gentoo [2.33-r1:2.2::gentoo] USE="multiarch (multilib) ssp (static-libs) -audit -caps (-cet) -compile-locales (-crypt*) -custom-cflags -doc -gd -headers-only -multilib-bootstrap -nscd -profile (-selinux) -static-pie -suid -systemtap -test (-vanilla)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/libmd-1.0.3-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libbsd-0.11.3::gentoo [0.10.0::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.5-r1::gentoo [5.2.5::gentoo] USE="extra-filters nls (split-usr) -static-libs (-threads%*)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/nss-3.68::gentoo [3.67::gentoo] USE="-cacert -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.112::gentoo [0.110::gentoo] USE="-debug -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/libarchive-3.5.1-r1:0/13::gentoo [3.5.1:0/13::gentoo] USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma xattr zlib -blake2 -expat -lz4 -lzo -nettle -static-libs -zstd (-threads%*)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-3.21.0::gentoo [3.20.5::gentoo] USE="ncurses -doc -emacs -qt5 -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-frameworks/kio-5.84.0-r1:5/5.84::gentoo [5.84.0:5/5.84::gentoo] USE="X acl handbook kwallet -debug -designer -doc -kerberos -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/mariadb-connector-c-3.2.3:0/3::gentoo [3.1.13:0/3::gentoo] USE="curl ssl -gnutls -kerberos -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-apps/kio-extras-21.04.3-r1:5::gentoo [21.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="X activities handbook man phonon sftp -debug -mtp -nfs -openexr -samba -taglib -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-apps/okular-21.04.3-r1:5::gentoo [21.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="handbook image-backend pdf plucker postscript qml tiff -chm -debug -djvu -epub -markdown -mobi -share -speech -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.13.2:5.13.2::gentoo [5.13.1:5.13.1::gentoo] USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-power/upower-0.99.12:0/3::gentoo [0.99.11:0/3::gentoo] USE="introspection -doc -ios (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libxcrypt-4.4.23-r1:0/1::gentoo  USE="(compat) (split-usr) static-libs (system) -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  r  U  ] virtual/libcrypt-2:0/2::gentoo [1-r1:0/1::gentoo] USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo  USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-libs/pam-1.5.1::gentoo  USE="filecaps (split-usr) -audit -berkdb -debug -nis (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.33.1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 static systemd -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.8.1-r3::gentoo  USE="acl nls pam (split-usr) su xattr -audit -bcrypt -cracklib (-selinux) -skey" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-auth/passwdqc-2.0.2-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.9-r4:0/2.4.9::gentoo  USE="eap-tls gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -radius" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] net-mail/mailutils-3.12-r2::gentoo  USE="clients gdbm ipv6 nls pam (split-usr) ssl tcpd threads -berkdb -bidi -emacs -guile -kerberos -kyotocabinet -ldap -mysql -postgres -python -sasl -servers -static-libs -tokyocabinet" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/openssh-8.6_p1-r2::gentoo  USE="X pam pie scp ssl -X509 -audit -bindist (-debug) -hpn -kerberos -ldns -libedit -livecd -sctp -security-key (-selinux) -static -test -xmss" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.37::gentoo  USE="cramfs logger ncurses nls pam readline (split-usr) suid systemd udev (unicode) -audit -build -caps -cryptsetup -fdformat -hardlink -kill -magic -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -su -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/python-3.9.6:3.9::gentoo  USE="bluetooth gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-apps/systemd-249-r3:0/2::gentoo  USE="acl gcrypt hwdb kmod lz4 pam pcre (policykit) resolvconf seccomp (split-usr) sysv-utils zstd -apparmor -audit -build -cgroup-hybrid -cryptsetup -curl -dns-over-tls -elfutils -gnuefi -homed -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -pkcs11 -pwquality -qrcode -repart (-selinux) -static-libs -test -tpm -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/python-3.10.0_beta4:3.10::gentoo  USE="bluetooth gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.55-r1::gentoo  USE="introspection systemd -doc (-elogind) -gtk-doc (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cython-0.29.24::gentoo [0.29.23::gentoo] USE="-doc -emacs -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.22.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook kaccounts (policykit) semantic-desktop -debug -emoji -ibus -scim -test" 0 KiB

Total: 31 packages (14 upgrades, 2 new, 1 in new slot, 14 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Bis zur Installation von gentoo-sources (Nr. 13 von 31) läuft das Update ohne Probleme.

Und jetzt sehe ich gerade, daß beide Pakete schon installiert sind, also keine Unterbrechung.

Alle 31 Pakete sind installiert.

Fazit:

Dieses Update ist in einer noch recht jungen systemd-Installation gelaufen.

Da wo dieses Update nicht geklappt hat - das habe ich inzwischen herausgefunden - waren es schon etwas ältere Versionen.

Ob das allein der Grund ist, weiß ich nicht, aber auffallend ist es schon.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

NeuInstallation von systemd

Unmittelbar vor dem Basis-Update:

emerge --ask media-libs/freetype

Dann:

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

Doch da endete der Verlauf 

es waren libcrypt libxcrypt u.a.

Also habe ich folgende Pakete zu installieren versucht:

emerge --ask dev-lang/perl virtual/libcrypt sys-libs/glibc sys-libs/libxcrypt

Und das hatte zur Folge: 272 Pakete wurden zur Installation angeboten.

Aufmerksam habe ich das verfolgt, um sofort dabei zu sein, sollte wieder ein Paket das Update beenden.

Ende brachte pango.

Dann erneuter Versuch:

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

Diesmal wurden 116 Pakete angeboten, das habe ich akzeptiert.

Und was ich kaum glauben konnte: das Update lief vollkommen durch.

Fazit: Dieser Weg hat nun endlich wieder eine Neuinstallation von gentoo-unstable ermöglicht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

